# Critical Skill Visa - Job question



## ajueapen (Oct 27, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Need help from experts please..

I wanted to know if I should get the exact job description that we applied visa for OR can I find a job similar to the job description that I applied visa for? My visa says to secure a job in ICT. I applied visa as "Database Specialist". So can I also find jobs in "Database Administrator", "Database Analyst", Database Security etc, as Database Specialist is a generic post?


----------

